# Exo terra dual light controller



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

Hi would appreciate any advice on this I bought a second hand one of these part number Pt2239


It says max 2 x 40w. I presumed I could use 2 x 15w 45cm 5.0 reptile glo's as it does not have a minimum wattage rating. Atleast not written on the unit. 

I put one of the bulbs in and set it up in my tank(not yet occupied) about ten minutes later it just went off, and has not turned back on in either of the dual fittings(dunno what else to call them) .... Just after it went off I placed the other bulb into the second dual fitting. Same thing stayed on for 10-15 then went of.... The bulb and unit was really hot and stinked of something bad. 

Neither bulb has come back on since.

I did have an old 40w strip bulb so I plugged that in just to see if that would work as it says 2 x 40 and it lights up the two ends of the bulb, that's it. 


Is this just a faulty unit. Or should I have not put the low watt bulbs in?


What light controller do I need for these (2 15w reptile glo) if it's not the right one.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

looking on the exo-terra site that hood for uv and needs 2x 40w bulbs so the ones you put in will have over heated and blown


----------



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

bigd_1 said:


> looking on the exo-terra site that hood for uv and needs 2x 40w bulbs so the ones you put in will have over heated and blown


which hood? Im not using the hood type controller 


How come it isn't lighting up the 40w reptiglo?


----------



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

The lowest dual exo controller is 2 x 20 so would that blow them too.....I know they sell Hoods for the smaller bulbs. But I don't want to use them. 


Would this be ok for 2 x 15w reptiglos


Arcadia Ultra Seal Double lamp 2 x 14-15W T8 Controller


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

sorry controller not hood and pass y it not lighting up the 40w reptiglo is it a new one


mrpink said:


> which hood? Im not using the hood type controller
> 
> 
> How come it isn't lighting up the 40w reptiglo?





mrpink said:


> The lowest dual exo controller is 2 x 20 so would that blow them too.....I know they sell Hoods for the smaller bulbs. But I don't want to use them.
> 
> 
> Would this be ok for 2 x 15w reptiglos
> ...


that will work but you may find the 2 reptiglos are now no good what reptile it for ?


----------



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

I can buy another 2 of the reptiglos...I can get them cheap..... Its for a baby yemen. 

I just need to know what controller to use... and if i was wrong using the exo controller i have on the smaller bulbs( or is it faulty)

if not exo should really state theres a minimum wattage. 


I've tried two 40w strips now and both of them do the same thing just light up at the ends.


Thanks for your help btw


----------



## mrpink (May 29, 2007)

Does any body know if its possible to use a lower wattage tube in the Exo Terra Light Unit Controller.


So can 2 x 15w bulbs be used in say the exo terra unit that says max 2 x 30w. Or will it blow? This one below. 


https://uk.hagen.com/Reptile/Lighting/Fixture/PT2237


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

The exo terra light controllers are pretty pants, go with an arcadia one and sleep soundly.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> The exo terra light controllers are pretty pants, go with an arcadia one and sleep soundly.


most of the exo-terra thing are pretty pants :whistling2:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

They are very good at making glass terrariums and resin decor..


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> They are very good at making glass terrariums and resin decor..


will give them there glass terrariums but not a fan of the resin decor (the caves i had i have had to give them a sand down)


----------



## Davelarave (Aug 23, 2015)

If I read you correctly you mentioned only installing one tube at a time - the ability to provide power to a single lamp or a double lamp is not a feature of every controller, I don't know what the electronic ballast is inside the Exo terra unit for 2x40w - if you post a picture of the detail on the back or of the white box inside the unit that would be hugely helpful (I can't seem to find very useful info online for the unit as I was considering purchasing this exact model).

So if it doesn't have the function (sometimes called 'Twingle') it is certain that the bulbs have been blown.

The diagram on the white box inside will definitely give a wattage range as well as other useful info.

Alternatively it may be related to the current regulation ability of the unit, I read a piece on the nanoreef forum (covering the diy replacement of the ballast in his unit) that gave this warning:
"Warning: Odyssea owners, NEVER unplug the bulbs or light fixture from the ballast while the ballast is hot/plugged in and turned on. It appears that the Odyssea ballast has no way to regulate the current in this case. The result is a burn out ballast."

The point about the 40w tube lighting up at the ends sounds like the tube is expired and that your ballast may be fine. If you are confident to, open it up and have a look at what you have.

I am currently learning about these light units myself so I will stand corrected, it is worth searching a little about electronic verses magnetic ballasts and to understand what the unit does to make the bulb work. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It would have to have separate circuits to have duel control.

John


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

dont open it, take it back, it will have a really crappy circuit inside, seriously and not saying this because johns on the thread, buy an Arcadia Controller.

in the 13 years I have been selling them, i have had 1 returned not working that was genuinely not working. one Unit in 13 years!!! The Arcadia T8 lighting controllers are THE most reliable product in the reptile industry.*

*according to me,


----------

